# Wonderboy Thompsons style of Kempo



## Dboxobi (Nov 11, 2021)

Is anyone familiar with Wonderboy Thompsons style of Kempo and its Characteristics?


----------



## J. Pickard (Nov 23, 2021)

Going From 35 to 650 Students – An Interview With Ray Thompson
					

Q. Tell us a little bit about your martial arts style and curriculum. A. Our style is and has been a “blend” karate style from its conception. It incorporates long-range (arm and leg length) techni…




					educationalfundingcompany.wordpress.com
				




Full explanation of the Thompson family Kempo Karate.


----------

